# Delphi



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

About a month ago Delphi was diagnosed with a fast growing cancer on her spleen. 
Last week it had grown so large that we decided to remove the spleen, despite the risks due to her age and kidney issues. She made it through the surgery and seemed to be recovering, but started fading on Sunday. We took her to the vet that afternoon, who gave her fluids and a steroid, which perked her up a bit for about 24h. She was definitely fighting, alert and eating enthusiastically, even if she was weak and wobbly.

This morning I could tell she didn't want to fight any more. She ate a little, but only because I encouraged her. We already had an appointment with our wonderful ferret vet at lunch time, and as she wasn't in pain, just very weak and unfocused, I felt it was ok to wait for that, then ask the vet to help her over the bridge.

Delphi had other ideas.

I was cuddling with her for about an hour before we left, and I explained that I loved her, but that she could go and be with her brother if she wanted, and she didn't need to fight any more, that we would help her. She did seem to relax and after a while I took her into the lounge while my partner and I prepared to leave. After a few minutes, I looked over and she had gone, just slipped away peacefully.

While I am, of course, devastated, I do think we did the right thing. For as long as she wanted to fight, we gave her every possible chance to do so.

Dook in peace my special girl, hope you're curled up with Duke again. Mummy misses you very much.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

R.I.P dear Delphi x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad - so sorry for your loss


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It does sound like she made the choice though.

She was beautiful x


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, sweet dreams delphi x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Michael Frick (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Rest in paradise Delphi


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Delphi  what a sweet little face, you were obviously very loved. Hope you are okay @Babyshoes - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear little girl; RIP Delphi. XX


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

RIP Delphi. Hopefully, you will be reborn happy and healthy, and back in your owner's hands again to restart a new and beautiful life you have and will always have.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------

